

Ask HN: Idea validation on a tight budget? - karangoeluw

How do you go about validating an idea without spending a fortune? The idea I have has no implementations (only one that is similar in only a small part, and is successful).<p>Are there any guides for this? Like how do you phrase your questions when asking people if they will like the idea or not.<p>Any help is appreciated.
======
dev1n
Make a user story and see if anyone close to you, friend or family, can
identify with the user story. If not, ask around on the Internet. People on HN
are generally helpful when looking to validate an idea.

Honestly the best thing to do is build it though. The worst thing that happens
is that you have another thing you can add onto your resume.

~~~
karangoeluw
Well I'm not sure how much in detail should I reveal the idea publicly over
the internet before the product is ready. Could you explain a little, how user
stories are written? Or maybe a link to something?

